# Good hunting classes in MN?



## Lucy's Mom 2014 (Apr 29, 2014)

Does anyone know of any good hunting classes in MN? I don't want to send my dog to boarding training (plus she's a little old for that at over a year), and I feel a little inept when I try to take her out by myself. I am looking for a place that I can work WITH her, not just pack her off for 6 weeks. She's got the drive and the raw talent, and LOVES to be in the field, just needs a little formal training. Any ideas?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Join your local retriever club!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! You are lucky to live in a part of the world where there are lots of people interested in Retrievers. Swampcollie is right, find a local club. If you show up with a smile and an interest in learning, you will find a bunch of terrific people. Here are a couple links to get you started with your research…

GRCA-Field Work Network List

Welcome to Hunting Retriever Club, Inc.

Greater Minnesota Hunt Test Association


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Where in MN are you located? There are lots of good clubs. Just remember we have both AKC and UKC HRC clubs around. Lots of great people in these clubs.


----------



## Lucy's Mom 2014 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks all! Good ideas!


----------

